# what indoor waterpark/hotel in WI Dells



## ajhcmaj (Jun 29, 2009)

We are going to WI Dells over Christmas. 

I know most of the indoor water parks either charge a fee for admission or give for free if you stay there.

So can someone give me the two best indoor waterparks/hotels that you would recommend.  We would like it based on these items.

1) size (because we have two active kids and want them to be kept busy)
2) how busy.  meaning if the largest one if 2x times busier then the next smaller way we might not want to be waiting in line for 10-15 minutes per ride.


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Pit (Jun 29, 2009)

If you're looking at timeshare properties, I recommend Wyndham Glacier Canyon. If you're after a hotel, I'd suggest Kalahari or Great Wolf Lodge. 

I've never been to the Dells at Christmas, so I can't comment on the crowds. The above suggestions are regarding the lodging and waterpark facilities.


----------



## MLMarek (Jul 18, 2009)

We've were at Great Wolf Lodge at New Year's 2009. What I like about Great Wolf is that only registered hotel guests are allowed in the waterpark. So it is busy, but not ridiculous. You should be able to get a place to sit/ park your towels no matter what. The lines are reasonable. 
My daughters were 9 and 13 and for the older one, as long as the Tornado tube ride is open (we went once in October and it was closed), there is enough variety for them. There's a warm wave pool, various water slides, a smaller kids water play area with a large water bucket that dumps on you (teens like this also). There's also an arcade and Wizard Quest (we haven't been, it just opened).

Other than having to wait for over an hr to check in (our room wasn't ready).
I had no complaints about GWL. My mom was recuperating from hip surgery, a wheelchair was readily obtained. Overall staff was very accomodating and friendly.

We were at Kalahari a long time ago (8 + yrs). Then, anyone could purchase a day pass for the water park. If this is still the case this could be a problem at the holidays.


----------



## summervaca (Jul 27, 2009)

We spent a week at Glacier Canyon last Christmas and had a great time!  Our family of five had a two bedroom unit that was downstairs near a pool table, a lounge area and kind of a bar/restaurant.  When we weren't at the water parks, the kids just enjoyed shooting pool and I loved sitting by the fire reading.  My daughter and I visited the "Polka Dot Pots" (Pottery) three or four times to paint Christmas ornaments.  Being there for a week gave us a chance to sit back, watch a couple of movies together, eat in the restaurants a couple of times, and not feel rushed.  I think we enjoyed the water parks and such even more because we didn't feel like we had to get there at the crack of dawn and stay all day.

Nothing was ever noticeably crowded, just busy enough in my opinion.

Have fun whatever you decide!

Debbie


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 27, 2009)

ajhcmaj said:


> We are going to WI Dells over Christmas.
> 
> I know most of the indoor water parks either charge a fee for admission or give for free if you stay there.
> 
> ...



With kids, there is no need to look at outrageously priced hotels like Great Wolf Lodge. Wyndham Glacier Canyon is the way to go and you ask a Wyndham points owner to get you a reservation for a very reasonable rate.


----------



## djkrolow (Jul 30, 2009)

*Ditto on Glacier Canyon!*

My family stayed at GC as well last Christmas and we have probably stayed there close to a dozen times now.  There are three indoor water parks including one with a special screened roof so you can even get tanned in the winter.  If one of the parks are crowded you can always move to another of the three indoor parks there.  They also have a huge dry park for younger kids and a pretty large arcade. There are also several restaurants within the facility as well.  There is also a tubing hill in the winter and a horse drawn wagon ride that you can take.  There is a lot of walking but a little exercise never hurt anyone or a shuttle can pick you up and take you to any part of the resort that you want to get to.


----------



## klisow (Jul 31, 2009)

GC is the way to go.  We have been to all three big indoor waterparks, and they all have different things to offer.  We liked the variety of the 3 indoor waterparks.  Our kids were never bored.  In addition, the ts units are very nice there.  My son keeps begging me to go back there again.  

Kathleen


----------



## logan115 (Aug 10, 2009)

summervaca said:


> We spent a week at Glacier Canyon last Christmas and had a great time!  Our family of five had a two bedroom unit that was downstairs near a pool table, a lounge area and kind of a bar/restaurant.  When we weren't at the water parks, the kids just enjoyed shooting pool and I loved sitting by the fire reading.  My daughter and I visited the "Polka Dot Pots" (Pottery) three or four times to paint Christmas ornaments.  Being there for a week gave us a chance to sit back, watch a couple of movies together, eat in the restaurants a couple of times, and not feel rushed.  I think we enjoyed the water parks and such even more because we didn't feel like we had to get there at the crack of dawn and stay all day.
> 
> Nothing was ever noticeably crowded, just busy enough in my opinion.
> 
> ...




I'm contemplating adding a Wyndham TS to my small portfolio (only own DVC right now) and have been looking at GC as it's only a 2 1/2 hr drive for us and would be nice to have something that I can drive to for our non-WDW vacations.

Are the TS units attached to the hotel portion ? Just trying to figure out how it would work if we were staying there in the winter.

Also, given that we live relatively close and wouldn't necessarily be tied down by a school schedule, do you think I need to own there in order to book there, or would I be ok just buying any Wyndham "points."

Thanks in advance, and let me know if you think I should post something on the Wyndham specific thread.

Chris


----------



## jberndt10 (Aug 11, 2009)

Are the TS units attached to the hotel portion ? Just trying to figure out how it would work if we were staying there in the winter.

---The units are attached by skywalk or as another poster said there is a shuttle.  

Also, given that we live relatively close and wouldn't necessarily be tied down by a school schedule, do you think I need to own there in order to book there, or would I be ok just buying any Wyndham "points.

---Just randomly checked availability and other than right at Christmas and likely some summer weeks, you shouldn't need on site points.  We were able to book a 2 bedroom weekend in the winter about 1 month to six weeks in advance.  In fact did it twice last winter.


----------



## logan115 (Aug 12, 2009)

jberndt10 said:


> Are the TS units attached to the hotel portion ? Just trying to figure out how it would work if we were staying there in the winter.
> 
> ---The units are attached by skywalk or as another poster said there is a shuttle.
> 
> ...



Really appeciate your taking the time to check on that.  Still really new to the non-DVC timeshare world and have lots of homework to do, but Wyndham may be something that I'm going to consider.  My folks own at Vistana (no idea which section but they purchased the unit 20+ years ago in the resort just outside of WDW) so I have access to Starwood and think Wyndham may be nice to use for a few trips up to the Dells.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## lily28 (Aug 27, 2009)

Is there a height requirment for children to use the waterparks at wisconsin, specifily, glacier canyon?  I heard conflicting information.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 27, 2009)

I will also be there over Christmas so this is helpful to me too.  As far as purchasing Wyndham points to go to the Dells, the price is so cheap and the product is so useful, I would buy more if my DH wouldn't choke me.  I'd also by DVC, Hilton and quite a few others...but its a no go now.


----------



## jberndt10 (Aug 29, 2009)

lily28 said:


> Is there a height requirment for children to use the waterparks at wisconsin, specifily, glacier canyon?  I heard conflicting information.



The only height regquirement I believe was on the Hurricane.
One waterslide had a weight restriction.


----------



## Leturno (Sep 2, 2009)

*During the off season ... points discounts*

Often Wyndham will have points discounts for the Glacier Canyon resort during the off season so it is even a better deal. Only the house Keeping credit costs will BITE YOU but the water parks make that a WASH and then some.

We are going to Glacier Canyon at the end of September. If you have specific things you want me to check on I can give an update with those items in a review before everyone starts going there for Christmas. Just let me know what your questions might be.

I'd offer to make the reservations and book some time for you for a exchange or small rental but Wyndham has made rentals extremely expensive so it may be best to purchase a small Wyndham FSP points ownership. They sell really cheap on ebay now that Wyndham has gotten so hostile to it's owners.

Scott


----------



## logan115 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Scott -

Would you have a point chart for Glacier Canyon.  We're also from Illinois and I'm looking at buying some Wyndham points for some short getaways up to the Dells but not sure how many points I think I would need.  

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Leturno (Oct 8, 2009)

*If you don't have access I'd be happy to look it up*

Logan,

If you don't have access to the point chart I would be happy to look it up. What size unit in what season?

Scott


----------



## logan115 (Nov 16, 2009)

Leturno said:


> Logan,
> 
> If you don't have access to the point chart I would be happy to look it up. What size unit in what season?
> 
> Scott



Hey Scott - 

Apologies for the huge delay, been away from TUG for a while.

Don't want to send you off on a goose chase as I'm not sure when or even what size unit I'd be looking for.  

If anyone has the point chart and could pass it on that would be great.  Checked the Wyndham site but looks like you have to have a user ID and password to see the charts  

Chris


----------



## Leturno (Dec 28, 2009)

logan115 said:


> Hey Scott -
> 
> Apologies for the huge delay, been away from TUG for a while.
> 
> ...



My apologies I didn't come back to this thread to see you request. The points chart for this resort is quite large with 1 br - 4 br presidential and 8 separate season break outs. If you could narrow down what season and size unit you want to know about it would be easier. I do not want to type in the entire points chart.

And my opinion on purchasing Wyndham points has changed the last few months as we have digested the latest rounds in fee increases and we have seen the resale market collapse. It may actually be a great time to purchase used weeks but you should do research on your own before buying anything.

Scott


----------



## logan115 (Dec 28, 2009)

Leturno said:


> My apologies I didn't come back to this thread to see you request. The points chart for this resort is quite large with 1 br - 4 br presidential and 8 separate season break outs. If you could narrow down what season and size unit you want to know about it would be easier. I do not want to type in the entire points chart.
> 
> And my opinion on purchasing Wyndham points has changed the last few months as we have digested the latest rounds in fee increases and we have seen the resale market collapse. It may actually be a great time to purchase used weeks but you should do research on your own before buying anything.
> 
> Scott



Found the point charts online after the previous post, but thanks for following up.

Chris


----------

